# Prorep Cork Bark Sizes?



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm wanting to buy some cork bark for my Cresties tank (45x45x60 exo) I want one tube peice and one flat peice. The online shops all sell them in small, medium and large. None of them say any rough measurements for the peices.

I am wating the peices to fit at least half the heigh of my viv.

If anyone could help me out as to which size is most suited that would be great.

Thanks, Kelsey


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> I'm wanting to buy some cork bark for my Cresties tank (45x45x60 exo) I want one tube peice and one flat peice. The online shops all sell them in small, medium and large. None of them say any rough measurements for the peices.
> 
> I am wating the peices to fit at least half the heigh of my viv.
> 
> ...


 
The biggest trouble we have and why we say it like that is because every time you get more in it differs so much from last lot in size.
I know that does not help you much but hope explains a bit.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I'm gonna go for the medium. Do know roughley have long the 'long tubes' of cork bark are? 

Thanks, Kelsey


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

why not just order large ones and cut them,?that way you will more than likely have some spare.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

well today i recieved 2 small and basicly one is small and one is like double the size


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> well today i recieved 2 small and basicly one is small and one is like double the size


Haha thanks. I went to a local pet shop today and they were selling really small peices for £7 odd!! Think I'll stick to getting mine from surrey pets


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye thats where i got mine from but i got my dad to cut the bigger one in half so i actually got three pieces =D


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> ye thats where i got mine from but i got my dad to cut the bigger one in half so i actually got three pieces =D


Haha well thats alright then :2thumb: Think I'm gonna go for medium and see what turns up.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Haha well thats alright then :2thumb: Think I'm gonna go for medium and see what turns up.


 i would think too big but you can always cut it and its sooo cheap


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> i would think too big but you can always cut it and its sooo cheap


I know, much more reasonable than the shop near me!! If it's too big i'll cut it in half. I've got two vivs anyway so I'll just see how it looks best


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> I know, much more reasonable than the shop near me!! If it's too big i'll cut it in half. I've got two vivs anyway so I'll just see how it looks best


 sounds like a plan


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> sounds like a plan


:2thumb:


----------

